# camper too warm?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello those of you in the sunny lands -

Our plan is to park up along the sea, and work on our laptops inside the camper during the day. This will be now, in the winter (yes we are late!)

Do you find that it gets uncomfortably warm in your camper during the daytime with all that Moroccan sunlight? 

Or is it just not a problem.. open up a window or door to get some cooling off?


Thank you-
Matt


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Matt

Never been to Morroco (but its on our list) so not sure of the temperatures out there, especially in the summer. 

However, we have been in France when it has been in the 30+ and as our Motorhome is silver, it was extremely hot inside and never cooled down, even at night. If your motorhome is white, it might be a few degree's cooler. I have to say that I struggled with the heat and the humidity that we experienced last year.

I did see a picture that someone had created shade and I will attempt to host an image. This is not my idea you understand, just one that I thought was brilliant and will copy.

Cannot work out how to post a picture, so will send it to you via a PM.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Cheryl -

Looks like Agadir (the area where we'll be) varies between 10 and 25. 

Not too hot, but I was thinking that because a camper is more or less a greenhouse, with windows letting the sun in, but just a couple small vents to pull the heat out -- that it could start to get uncomfortably warm during the day in Morocco's strong sun.

Lots of dust around there too so can't really keep a door or window open too long I'd imagine -- though the strong wind tends to come later in the day once the sun starts to set.

It gets really windy there, so I am doubting any sort of shade structure. Also no trees around mostly. Though we will have an awning and will point that in the direction of the sun so as to keep the sunny side cool.

Matt


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

10 to 25c should be no problem. Its when it gets above 30c that it becomes a bit uncomfortable. Friends who have been in the Sahara tell me it can be freezing on a night! 

I was pleasantly surprised by out Kontiki coach built. Thought it would be a green house but it isnt really. Mainly fibreglass and PVC windows so not much glass and the overcab keeps the hot sun off the front windscreen. Not sure what an A Class would be like though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Silver screens are good to keep the sun out in summer and the cold out in winter 

I would consider them as a good buy

Aldra


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd forgotten to consider the overcab's shade. 

Good to hear the Kontiki keeps things cool. I was a bit worried that the end result of all this planning & motorhome research was going to be us trying to find shade and cool each day. 

I'll look for those silver screen shades!

Thank you
Matt


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Open habitation windows fully. Peg large towels or similar over the horizontal window ensuring that there is plenty of fabric hanging down off the edges of the window. This let's the air in and keeps flies and dust out. Close fly screens as well if needed.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Always blind up on the sunny side if heat is a problem

Dick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.


If you are coming this time of the year you will not be hot, in the summer yes.

We are at the bottom of Portugal It is 23.9 in the van as I type this about 7pm and we have the fire on for the last hour or so, it feels bloody cold to us, you soon acclimatise to hot weather and then you feel the cold.. It will be about 6C outside when I chuck fat dog out for her squirt before she settles down, and if it is sunny tomorrow it will be around 16C early afternoon, if it is dull it will be about 12C..

I am sure the temperatures aren't vastly different in North Africa, at least when Barry e mailed me the other day, it was warmer here than in Morocco where they are.


ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If it does get too hot then there are loads of places you can get a few window blinds knocked up for a few quid to keep the sun off...

Ours cost about a tenner for a set but if you're a good haggler you'll get them for less...










Pete


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

peejay said:


> If it does get too hot then there are loads of places you can get a few window blinds knocked up for a few quid to keep the sun off...
> 
> Ours cost about a tenner for a set but if you're a good haggler you'll get them for less...
> 
> Pete


Or do what we do, open the windows and put a wet towels over each one to keep the sun off.. Costs nowt. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We've made window and roof light shades out of double sided silver wall and roof insulation, we hold them in place by making loops of elastic. 
Cheap as chips and very effective. We also place them on the inside of the windows to help keep the van warm in the vaery of coldest of winters


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Just outside Agadir now on the Taghazoute Beach parking area. The temperature has been around 25 deg during the day, but drops to around 10 deg at night. Silver screens a definite advantage although we've had no need to use them as sunshades.

It does occasionally get breezy but dust really hasn't been a problem. If your van has got blinds that's really all you'll need. Don't worry about it - just get out here and enjoy it!

Terry


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Jealous!

:hathat9: 

You are EXACTLY where I want to be right now. 

What do they charge a night? If I remember right there are some very basic lots over there. 

How much progress did they make on all that damn construction? Are they moving dirt around? Are you upwind of the dust clouds there or down?


Cheers -
Matt


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

We're on an old campsite that is very spread out with about 250/300 vans on site currently - you just park somewhere suitable. It is what's known as a guardian site - there are guys who provide security, well as much as can be on an open area, including patrolling at night. There are no facilities as such but the guardiens have provided a sink hole for grey/black water and regularly emptied rubbish bins. A guy comes round early each evening to collect 20 dirhams (about £1.50) - although the current Brit population has haggled him down to 15 Dh - but don't tell the French! A guy in a water tanker comes round twice a day and charges 20Dh for as much water as you can store - everybody has plenty of the big plastic water bottles to keep filled. Other traders come round during the day with bread, fruit and other goods, but due to the way the place is run there is little pressure. The village is 15min walk along the beach, a bus into Agadir takes 30mins for 45p! It's very quiet at night, parties, loud music etc being actively discouraged.

There are other places nearby where m'homes park up for free but they're subject to the police moving them on - though we haven't seen any - and have no facilities at all. There is a proper campsite closer to Agadir but you will probably spend a few days outside the gates waiting for a space and still be paying full price! Stuff that!

There IS construction going on but it is well away from the parking areas and to be frank, at the rate they are working it'll be 10 years before anything gets completed.

For internet access see the thread by Tonka - he got a good deal which a lot of us have copied with Maroc Telecom 3G using a data sim card in a mifi. You'll see a lot of IMWI outlets but experience so far has been patchy.

Hope that helps!

Terry


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

Life is far from fair, here I am in Ireland posting threads as to how I can insulate my camper to keep me from freezing to death and there ye are sweltering, please send some our way.
Have a great time.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you Terry!

250 / 300 motorhomes! Sounds like a good spot, we'll drop by when we are down.. That'll be (I hope) in about 3 weeks time.

I think I know the spot.. I remember a fish monger man coming around where lived & saw him down there once. Forgot his name though.

Peace & quiet sounds good. But I can't imagine peace & quiet with 250 motorhomes. Don't several have generators?

Cheers-
Matt


----------

